# Best frozen pizza??



## coolaboola (1 Dec 2005)

Ok, here's a really important question for the pizza connoisseurs among us... what is that best frozen pizza? Goodfellas, Gino Ginelli's, McCains, Tesco's own-brand, Tesco's finest ... others?


----------



## Bamhan (1 Dec 2005)

Dr Oetkar (sp?) is quite nice if you like a flat base and not too much topping.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Dec 2005)

As I mentioned here I thought that the _Aldi "Specially Selected"_ one was pretty good when I tried one recently.


----------



## legend99 (1 Dec 2005)

i must say, I've become quite an enourmouos(literally) fan of the Delicea Range from Goodfellas. I used love making my own in my local Tesco but when they rebuilt the store they took the counter inside so it was staff only to make it....an absolute travesty.


----------



## tallpaul (1 Dec 2005)

Really only one option and that is the Marks and Spencer Goats cheese and vegetable. You will find it in the fridge section rather than freezer but it can be frozen if you are able to resist scoffing it all immediately!!!!


----------



## coolaboola (1 Dec 2005)

Yummy!  I had thought about the important question a debate such as this raises: thin and crispy or deep pan?  Am a bit of a deep pan fan myself but only of the Apache/Pizza Hut style pizzas - Goodfellas et al end up too dry and bready.   Having said that, I have swung in favour of a thin but not crispy base in recent times...   Anyhoo, thanks for the suggestions, keep 'em coming!


----------



## wirelessdude (1 Dec 2005)

tesco finest without any doubt


----------



## ClubMan (1 Dec 2005)

Thin and crispy _Sicilian _style - yum.
Deep pan - ugh.


----------



## Bamhan (1 Dec 2005)

Yep has to be thin and crispy........


----------



## coolaboola (1 Dec 2005)

I wonder is there a male/female divide on the deep-pan/thin'n'crispy issue?  Interesting... Indeed is pizza in general a male preference?  And what would any correlation say about my new-found liking for thin'n'crispy?  Do I swing both ways in the world of pizza?!

BTW, wirelessdude, you're not the first I've heard to sing the praises of Tesco's Finest.


----------



## weeslip (6 Dec 2005)

waitrose mozzarella from superquinn or the pizza express range. The Job.


----------



## coolaboola (6 Dec 2005)

A taste test over the weekend concluded that Goodfellas Delicia range beats Dr Okter range.  Based on the tastebuds of five willing testers.  Have yet to test Waitrose or Pizza Express.  Excluded Tescos Finest as they're twice the price of the aforementioned ... and strictly speaking not frozen.  The debate rages on ...


----------



## hotlips (6 Dec 2005)

I buy Goodfellas because they're Irish. (At least I think they still are?) Just curious, does anyone else try to favour buying Irish if the quality appears to be pretty much the same? I avoid M&S and Tesco food products for those reasons, even if they're rumoured to be really good. I was horrified to see M&S sandwiches and salads labelled "Made in the UK". I guess they might come from the north which isn't too far away but I just find the notion of buying a sandwich or salad which was not made locally very strange.

Funny, as I just had a quick google on Goodfellas to check if they're still Irish, I came across these amusing sites:

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]


----------

